# any squirrels left ??



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

any one still doing any decent squirrel hunting or they all done and hibernating for the season


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

All that is needed is a bright sunny day especially if you can find a bottom below an oak ridge. They also like cover and a wind break.


----------



## RHDTYPER (May 5, 2006)

Me and my dad don't start back up till January and I'll secound the sunny day's.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

cold,sunny day with little wind later in the season is the best time to hunt.......a lot of times you will see them lying on a limb soaking up the sun....


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just got word from my sources that were out deer hunting this morning that there are plenty of squirrels left in and around Marion Springs in Gratiot county. No deer.....but plenty of squirrels and turkeys.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

I also like the sunny cool days, but last Saturday morning I only saw 1 tree-rat. (sunny, calm and 16 degrees)

Sunday morning it was 38 degrees, foggy, drizzling, and the snow was melting. I had my limit in 40 minutes, and was only taking the fat ones. (AND I didn't see ANY muzzleloader hunters where I was in Yankee Springs)

WHENEVER the snow gets a melt in the morning like that, they are everywhere, even if it's raining. I think the melting snow reveals food, and it's a free buffet for them, especially if it has been snowy and cold prior.

I like it because I get the woods to myself, and everyone is huddled at home.


----------



## Kazoobowhunter (Oct 10, 2008)

I was out yesterday with the dogs and found a lot of tracks and actually saw a couple. Barry State Game Area near all the cut corn.


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

They are out all year. Mostly on the ground. I will find a place where I can look down a hill. See more ground then. See plenty of tracks in the snow hunting bunnies even in Febuary.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Interesting...I may have to try that. My best method is the opposite. I sit at the bottom and look toward the top. I found it gives me a good view of the ground and skylines any rats in the treetops. 

I sit with the 17HMR on a bipod, and in january/early february when they are breeding, its like shooting fish in a barrel. We call it the squirrel rut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

There's at least one out and about still. This is in my back yard about twenty minutes ago...


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Yesterday(12/22) I killed 2 out of 4 sightings. A small black in some big oaks and a HUGE fox that was almost over a swamp. The other one hid from me and I have no idea where he went, and the other beat me back to the nest while I shot his friend.

Do tree rats hibernate? Do they hibernate at the same time?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

took four sunday with my dog in a couple hours.


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

i always thought they hibernated in the winter but as i have been sing on this thread i may be wrong

i am hoping to get out in the next couple weeks sometime


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

jmckeon said:


> i always thought they hibernated in the winter but as i have been sing on this thread i may be wrong
> 
> i am hoping to get out in the next couple weeks sometime


 


They do NOT hibernate....



Tony


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

They do not hibernate, and are their most active in late Jan-Early Feb during the first of two breeding seasons. Lasts about 2-3 weeks, if you're lucky, and then happens again un July when they are off limits.

We actually have a 'Squirrel Camp' each year to get us moving a bit.

Have fun!


----------

